# Where can I find this Nike Hoodie?



## Lifprasir (Jan 11, 2011)

The hoodie isn't Nike. The little attachments on the string is a signature of LE31 from Simons. It's probably out of production because I just went on their site and I couldn't even find my old shirt with the same attachment. 

Heritage knit hoodie | Simons


----------



## Lealzzyy (Feb 5, 2013)

Lifprasir said:


> The hoodie isn't Nike. The little attachments on the string is a signature of LE31 from Simons. It's probably out of production because I just went on their site and I couldn't even find my old shirt with the same attachment.
> 
> Heritage knit hoodie | Simons


Gentlemen, we have a troll.


----------



## Lifprasir (Jan 11, 2011)

How am I trolling??..


----------



## jasicapatel (Jul 3, 2013)

The hoodie is not of nike so you cannot find it in any show room of nike .


----------

